# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  LCN, MC EU, Touch & Connect - 37 new models in Martech Box III added.

## mohamed73

*Martech AMS update 0.1.1.1227 Box III* 
Having OMAP-5948 and *Box III* you are able to decode:  *- LCN EU, BP0020, 7 612 830 020 by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN EU, BP0024, 7 612 830 024, 25915BH11A by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN EU, BP0032, 7 612 830 032, 25915BH10C by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN EU, BP0090, 7 612 830 090, 25915BH20B by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN EU, BP0091, 7 612 830 091 by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN EU, BP0093, 7 612 830 093 by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN EU, BP0095, 7 612 830 095 by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0001, 7 612 830 001, 25915BH00A by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0013, 7 612 830 013, 25915ZT61C by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0014, 7 612 830 014, 25915ZT61B by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0021, 7 612 830 021, 25915BH10A by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0022, 7 612 830 022, 25915BH10C by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0023, 7 612 830 023, 25915BH10D by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0025, 7 612 830 025, 25915BH11C by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0026, 7 612 830 026 by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0031, 7 612 830 031, 25915BH10A by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0034, 7 612 830 034 by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0035, 7 612 830 035 by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0041, 7 612 830 041, 25915ZW80E by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0047, 7 612 830 047, 25915ZT62A by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0050, 7 612 830 050, 25915BH20B by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0051, 7 612 830 051, 25915BH20A by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0052, 7 612 830 052, 25915BH20C by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0055, 7 612 830 055, 25915BH20C by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0058, 7 612 830 058, 25915BH24C by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0059, 7 612 830 059, 25915BH24C by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0076, 7 612 830 076, 25915BH30E by Bosch in Nissan
- LCN, BP0092, 7 612 830 092, 25915BH20C by Bosch in Nissan
- MC EU, BP0104, 7 612 830 104, 39920-55L01 by Bosch in Suzuki
- MC Russia, BP0105, 7 612 830 105, 39920-55L10 by Bosch in Suzuki
- Touch & Conect - MC Corsa EU, BP0110, 7 612 830 110, 3 362 756 by Bosch in Opel
- Touch & Conect - MC Corsa EU, BP0111, 7 612 830 111, 3 362 757 by Bosch in Opel
- Touch & Conect - MC Corsa EU, BP0113, 7 612 830 113, 3 262 759 by Bosch in Opel
- Touch & Conect - MC Corsa EU, BP0115, 7 612 830 115 by Bosch in Opel
- Touch & Conect - MC Corsa EU, BP0122, 7 612 830 122, 3 373 643 by Bosch in Opel
- Touch & Conect - MC Corsa EU, BP0129, 7 612 830 129 by Bosch in Opel
- Touch & Conect - MC Corsa EU, BP0142, 7 612 830 142, 3 406 438 by Bosch in Opel* 
More models, options in this activation will come very soon.
Best Regards, 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Martech Team 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

